# Out on the ice at last



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

Got out on the ice a couple nights so far, this is the outcome... I know it's not a lot, but cause of work and college I didn't get out unitl late at night so these are a couple late night walleyes. Can't wait to get out and bring some more in! 

















Tyler with his walleye








That little guy couldn't even get the minnow in its mouth all the way :lol:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Very nice. Man, I've only lost walleyes once I've gotten them out of the hole Amazingly, they always fall straight down. Damnit.

Nice walleyes. Nothing like a permanent. Especially if it's on the spot.

:beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

usmarine0352 said:


> Very nice. Man, I've only lost walleyes once I've gotten them out of the hole Amazingly, they always fall straight down. Damnit.
> 
> Nice walleyes. Nothing like a permanent. Especially if it's on the spot.
> 
> :beer:


And you have your college sweety in the house with you. :beer:

Nice fish to :beer:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I don't have any college sweeties right now, so if you can loan me one, that would be nice.

:beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Daaaamnn....Nice Pic's!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Mavrick, you aren't talking about the fish or house are you?

:lol:

We are headed out at 4am to hit up some eyes. I guess they are hitting hard right now!


----------



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

KEN W said:


> And you have your college sweety in the house with you. :beer:
> 
> Nice fish to :beer:


Actually, that's not my college sweetie LOL This is just a friend that I work with at Gander. My sweetie is down south slaughtering the geese right now... I wish I was with him--- I'm having major withdrawals.  (from him and from hunting)  This is my sweetie... Bloodyblinddoors (on the right)


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Mavrick, you aren't talking about the fish or house are you?
> We are headed out at 4am to hit up some eyes. I guess they are hitting hard right now!


Neither........ :lol: :lol: Well maybe the fish! :lol:

With the map in the background, I know where you guys are. If you have a Blue Voyager set up infront of your door, It' s not me! :beer:


----------



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

Maverick said:


> With the map in the background, I know where you guys are. If you have a Blue Voyager set up infront of your door, It' s not me! :beer:


Oh ok, thanks for the heads up Maverick  :lol:


----------

